# Just adopt a pair of azureus need help sexing them



## amcbride83 (11 mo ago)

Just adopt a pair of azureus need help sexing them frog #1 in first picture and frog #2 in second picture. Thank you!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Not what you're asking, but that sphagnum moss on top of the substrate isn't ideal for dart frogs. 

It's going to be a soggy mess that the frogs will try to avoid.


----------



## amcbride83 (11 mo ago)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Not what you're asking, but that sphagnum moss on top of the substrate isn't ideal for dart frogs.
> 
> It's going to be a soggy mess that the frogs will try to avoid.


Thanks for the feedback , I got the frogs and tank together and it was already established and I am a complete newbie.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

amcbride83 said:


> Thanks for the feedback , I got the frogs and tank together and it was already established and I am a complete newbie.


I would add a thick layer of leaf litter. It provides great hiding places for the frogs, which usually leads to bolder frogs.


----------



## Eurydactylodes (Sep 7, 2021)

Please send an image of the entire enclosure.


----------



## amcbride83 (11 mo ago)

Not sure how this helps but here it is


----------



## crbonade (May 13, 2021)

Re: sexing the frogs, how old are they?


----------



## amcbride83 (11 mo ago)

The previous owner said 2.5 years


----------



## crbonade (May 13, 2021)

amcbride83 said:


> The previous owner said 2.5 years


Ok, so they're definitely old enough to tell them. Can you get some clearer photos? Top-down where we can clearly see both the front and rear toes would help, like this (or clear photos from the side where they're sitting in a relaxed position, but that can be hard to get):


----------



## amcbride83 (11 mo ago)




----------



## amcbride83 (11 mo ago)

2nd frog


----------



## crbonade (May 13, 2021)

Based on the toes I would guess both female. Front toes are very similar in width to the rear toes.

The photos I posted are 2 young males, for a comparison. Although their toes aren't as wide as many photos you'll see of males online, still a noticeable difference between the front and rear widths (and I've now caught mine calling, which helped me confirm the sex lol).


----------



## amcbride83 (11 mo ago)

Thank you so much. Been trying to catch them yo get a good picture


----------

